# vereda - departamento



## laimita

Olá de novo:

Cómo é que eu me refiro as sub-unidades administrativas que compoem um município no Brasil?. Aquí na Colombia sao "veredas", e essa é a palavra que tenho que traduzir para uma revista científica lá no Brasil. A frase vai assim:

La presente investigación se llevó a cabo en la Orinoquia, en el Oriente Colombiano, en una finca de 58 ha, ubicada en la vereda  Jagüito, municipio de Tauramena, localizado al Sur occidente del departamento de Casanare.  
 
E a traducao vai:
*A presente pesquisa foi levada a cabo numa chacra de 58 ha., localizada na vereda ‘Jagüito’ do município de Tauramena, ao sul ocidente do departamento de Casanare, na ‘Orinoquia’ Colombiana. *

E mais uma pergunta. Levando em conta que "departamento" é o que no Brasil chamamos "estado" (Paraná, Espírito Santo, etc), o que vem a ser em portugués um "departamento"?


----------



## Clariana

laimita,
fiz uma pesquisa superficial no google e encontrei "distrito". Os municípios estão divididos administrativamente em distritos. Olhe este llink de São Paulo para ver se corresponde ao que você quer.
http://www.seade.gov.br/produtos/msp/car/car2_m001.pdf

Quanto à palavra departamento em português signifca em espanhol: sección, división, unidad. Por exemplo: departamento de compras, departamento de recursos humanos, etc.
Abraços,


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Cada país deve ter uma denominação diferente e nada tem a ver com o idioma e sim com a legislação do ordenamento territorial local. No Brasil: federação, que se divide em Estados. Cada Estado se divide em Municípios. Cada Município pode dividir-se em Distritos.


----------



## vf2000

Não seria um bairro?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bairro é subdivisão de uma cidade ou vila. Um município e mesmo um distrito podem ter mais de uma cidade ou vila.


----------



## vf2000

Municipio não é o mesmo que cidade?
Então como pode ter um município com mais de uma cidade? Mais de uma vila eu  concordo.


----------



## Mangato

Também eu fico confusso.  Município para mi é uma cidade ou vila  gobernadas desde uma prefeitura. As grandes cidades são divididas administrativamente en distritos e subdistritos.  Por bairro entendo agrupamentos  que  dividem as cidades e vilas para melhor orientação. As vezes o bairro corresponde com um distrito é outras nem tanto. O bairro não sempre tem administração propria, outras corresponde com uma freguesia.  As vilas e pequenas cidades têm bairos, mas  não têm distritos. Estou errado?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Um municipio pode ter mais de uma cidade. Neste caso, uma delas é considerada a sede do municipio. No Estado do Rio de Janeiro é bem conhecido o Município de Valença (sede) que possui dentro dele a cidade de Conservatória, famosa por suas serestas.


----------



## vf2000

Amigos, depois de buscar informações e de ler este forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=822518

eu desisti de entender a diferença entre cidade, município e distrito (se quiserem confusão, leiam o post sobre o distrito federal)

Acho que o melhor é buscar uma palavra para a tradução da *laimita*. "Distrito" está bem?


----------



## Clariana

vf2000 said:


> Municipio não é o mesmo que cidade?
> Então como pode ter um município com mais de uma cidade? Mais de uma vila eu concordo.


 

Veja a explicação para a diferença entre município e cidade aqui:
http://www.oragoo.net/qual-a-diferenca-entre-cidade-e-municipio/


----------



## Clariana

Laimita,
veja também no dicionário aulete online: http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital

*(mu.ni.cí.pi)* 
sm.
*1.* No Brasil, divisão administrativa autônoma dentro de cada um dos estados (províncias) da federação
*2.* Extensão territorial em que a municipalidade exerce sua administração
*3.* P.ext. Todo o serviço da administração municipal_: Ambos estão trabalhando no município_
[F.: Do lat. _municipium,i_.]
*(dis.tri.to)* 
sm.
*1.* Divisão territorial em que se exerce o governo ou a jurisdição ou a inspeção de certa autoridade administrativa, judicial ou fiscal.
*2.* Subdivisão administrativa de um município, província ou cidade, que ger. abrange mais de um bairro.
*3.* Subdivisão administrativa de corporação pública (distrito policial)_: O objetivo do novo distrito naval na Amazônia é ampliar presença do governo na região._
[F.: Do lat. _districtus._]


----------



## laimita

Aqui laimita. Obrigado a todos pelo esforco. Até agora, o melhor candidato é a palavra "distrito", mas mesmo assim soa para mim muito urbana, e como voces podem ver, o lugar do qual fala a traducao fica na roca (com c cedilha), quer dizer, no campo. Ficamos entao com distrito?


----------



## Mangato

Achei no DRAE 
*vereda*
*7. *f._ Col._ Sección administrativa de un municipio o parroquia.

Se fosse isso em Porugal seria *freguesia.*

Acho que se é na roça,  disrtrito não é apropriado.

Pergunto al brasileiros:  arraial poderia ser apropriado?


----------



## Clariana

laimita said:


> Aqui laimita. Obrigado a todos pelo esforco. Até agora, o melhor candidato é a palavra "distrito", mas mesmo assim soa para mim muito urbana, e como voces podem ver, o lugar do qual fala a traducao fica na roca (com c cedilha), quer dizer, no campo. Ficamos entao com distrito?


 
Laimita, 
creio que a melhor solução é você colocar vereda,  e colocar uma nota de pé de página explicando que equivale mais ou menos à distrito em português. 
Chacra em português é chácara


----------



## laimita

Mas espera ai: voces la no Brasil nao tem um nome equivalente a freguesia em Portugal? Quer dizer, além de Distrito.


----------



## Clariana

laimita said:


> Mas espera aí: vocês lá no Brasil não tem um nome equivalente a freguesia em Portugal? Quer dizer, além de distrito.


 
Olha, Laimita, dizer que uma coisa se usa ou não se usa no Brasil é complicado pela suas dimensões. Freguesia até onde sei não é uma divisão administrativa como distrito. Em São Paulo, onde nasci há um bairro com mais de 400 anos que se chama Freguesia do Ó (da Nossa Senhora do ó), então, suponho que antigamente se usava esta acepção como se usa em Portugal ainda hoje.


----------



## laimita

Desculpa eu insistir assim Clariana, mas o negócio ficando na roça, nao na cidade, nao tem mesmo uma palavra? Tipo assim, "_meu tio tem uma chácara no (setor, vereda, freguesia, o que for) da Cantareira, lá em Mairiporá_"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

laimita said:


> Mas espera ai: voces la no Brasil nao tem um nome equivalente a freguesia em Portugal? Quer dizer, além de Distrito.



"Freguesia" não se usa desde o fim do Império exceto nos cartórios de imóveis. Ex. Os bairros de Ipanema, Leblon, Gávea, e parte de Copacabana na cidade do Rio de Janeiro, pertencem à "Freguesia da Gávea" de acordo com os cartórios de imóveis. Suponho que esta explicação não ajuda o entendimento, e só lança mais confusão no assunto, que realmente é complexo.


----------



## Clariana

"Tipo assim"... Qué enterada estás del modo de hablar de los jóvenes brasileños...
Laimita, de verdad creo que estás "procurando pelo em ovo" como solimos decir en Brasil. Por cierto, distritos como Cantareira y Mairiporã ya son urbanos. Sigo con la idea de la nota de pie de página. Suerte!


----------



## laimita

Obrigado a todos. Clariana, acontece que eu morei justo lá, em Mairiporá (com til).


----------

